# OCZ Agility 3 hanging



## anoobarak (Jan 1, 2012)

Hey guys, I've searched the internet for a solution to this problem and I failed  so I'm seeking help here. 
I have an ocz agility 3 60GB and it sometimes (too often really, 5 times a day maybe) hangs the whole system for about a minute. This wasn't always the case: when the drive was new, no hanging occurred. Can this be a faulty drive? My drive has the latest firmware (2.15). What can I do to make this go away?


----------



## erocker (Jan 1, 2012)

Try running SSD Tweaker: http://majorgeeks.com/SSD_Tweaker_d6382.html


----------



## anoobarak (Jan 1, 2012)

Well I applied the tweaks that program offered. Gonna use pc as usual and see if that helped or not.


----------



## erocker (Jan 1, 2012)

Best of luck! Also, make sure that your motherboard chipset and SATA drivers are all up to date.


----------



## anoobarak (Jan 2, 2012)

A minute ago I had another hang. Got anything else?


----------



## robal (Jan 2, 2012)

I had exactly the same issue.
Many people did, and some reported that latest firmware helped them (2.15).

In my case, only DISABLING TRIM solved the problem permanently.
Don't worry. Sandforce SSDs work quite well without TRIM anyway.



> How to Disable TRIM Command:
> 
> In the Elevated command Prompt windows, type the following:
> _fsutil behavior set disabledeletenotify 1_


----------



## TheOne (Jan 2, 2012)

anoobarak said:


> A minute ago I had another hang. Got anything else?



You could try disabling "_*Hard disk*_ - _*Turn off hard disk after*_" in "_*Power Options*_" and/or try switching from "*Balanced*" to "*High Performance*".

Also check your SATA cable and make sure your BIOS is setup properly.


----------



## anoobarak (Jan 2, 2012)

I don't think it's the turn down hard disk option (still applied performance mode though) in power options because the hangs occur both during use and idle (except music playing, but the files are on hdd so it continues playing). 
I'll be posting next time when another hang occurs. Don't wanna spam the forum.


----------



## TheOne (Jan 2, 2012)

anoobarak said:


> I don't think it's the turn down hard disk option (still applied performance mode though) in power options because the hangs occur both during use and idle (except music playing, but the files are on hdd so it continues playing).
> I'll be posting next time when another hang occurs. Don't wanna spam the forum.



Hopefully that will fix it, but some have found that just disabling the "*Hard disk turn off*" option helps with freezing and stutters.  SSD's in general can be very temperamental when it comes to power management, as was displayed this summer with the SF-2281 drives.

Good luck with it.


----------



## anoobarak (Jan 2, 2012)

Seems the problem went away. Thank you *TheOne*, you saved me a lot of time fiddling with settings to fix this glitch


----------

